# bild vertikal zentrieren



## Daniel29 (27. Mai 2006)

hallo,
ich habe das problem, dass ich mein bild innerhalb eines divs horizontal zentrieren möchte, dass aber mit text-align: center; nicht funktioniert. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Maik (27. Mai 2006)

Wie jetzt, vertikal oder horizontal zentrieren 

Die horizontale Zentrierung sollte eigentlich so funktionieren:


```
<div style="text-align:center;border:1px solid #000;"><img src="" alt=""></div>
```
Und bitte halte dich in deinen Beiträgen an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## franz007 (28. Mai 2006)

In der Überschrift schreibst du du "bild vertikal zentrieren" und nachher dass du das bild horizental zentrieren möchtest. Was willst du?


----------



## stain (28. Mai 2006)

Also beim vertikalen  zentrieren musst du middle nehmen. Außerdem würde ich das in nem span-Tag machen:

```
<span style="vertical-align:middle"><img src="1.gif"></span>
```
Stephan


----------



## Maik (28. Mai 2006)

@ rummeldibummel: hast du deinen Vorschlag mal in den gängigen Browsern getestet?

Er funktioniert nämlich nicht.


----------

